# GSD at dog parks



## bjbryant73 (Dec 2, 2006)

Do you think German Shepherds as a breed belong in dog parks? 

And here's why I ask, last week a friend of mine sent me a text message saying that she was going to the dog park and asked if I wanted to meet her there, I said sure (she has 2 Greater Swiss Mountain Dogs). So when I got there she was there along with 2 other dogs - 

I walk in and turned my dogs loose, Tex didn't know what to do because of course all dogs come up to him at once -(this was his first time I had taken my dogs to the dog park) all of his hackles from his neck to his tail was up and he ran. And after a bit he did settle down enough to where he was kinda mingling but still staying close to Roxy my other dog or myself. I haven't been back since. 

Do you take your German Shepherds to a dog park? And if not why? I was told from another GS group that GS don't belong in dog parks because they're a herding/protection dogs... 

Thoughts?
Brandi


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My German Shepherds don't belong at dog parks...or my Shelties or my Catahoula. But, that is me and mine.

It is not a risk I am interested in.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

A pack of strange dogs running up to a new dog can be overwhelming. It's understandable and normal that your dog reacted the way he did since he doesn't know the common rituals of being a new dog entering a pack of already established dogs. 

The problem with GSD's and dog parks and generally speaking because there's always an exception to the rule, is the way they play and interact with other dogs. They play rough. They growl. They herd. They nip. It almost looks like they're fighting. A lot of dogs just don't appreciate that type of play and fights break out.

But I really don't like dog parks for any dog of any breed. Too many stupid owners out there.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Small enclosed "dog parks"? I'm not a fan of those in general, regardless of breed. Large open space off leash parks? Well, see for yourself:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...s/185225-gsds-take-over-beach-photo-dump.html

It really depends on the dog and the park. We're lucky that we have good off leash places for play, exercise, and swimming. The dogs at our parks tend to be fairly well behaved and well socialized for the most part. But even so, not all dogs are good candidates for that kind of environment, and your friend is right that often herding breeds have a play style that other dogs don't always react well to. 

The problem with the smaller fenced parks is that pack behavior can develop - the dogs already there can turn on the newcomer, rushing the gate, as you observed. Where we go it's more like we're going for a walk with our dogs and they just happen to be off leash, and all the other people there are doing the same thing. The only time we're standing around in one spot is if we stop to chat with someone or our dogs hit it off with another dog and they romp around together for a minute. Otherwise, we're moving and our dogs can either ignore passing dogs or greet them with sniffs if they choose to.

Also, in the open space parks there's plenty of room to observe the interactions of other dogs. If we see a dog that we don't want around our dogs (typical stuff might be rude dominance posturing such as putting paws on the backs of other dogs or laying a head over their neck, or other behavior that shows poor social skills) then we take a different line and bypass it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Before I got my GSD I was a member at the dog park. My experiences were never what I considered great, unless it was only my dogs there. My golden was attacked by a Rott, my lab was mounted by a husky(he wouldn't give up), and my oldest spent all of her time greeting and kissing all the people at the entrance. Little dogs that belonged on the little side were on the big side, people brought food in and had a picnic with dogs everywhere(they didn't even own a dog), and people just gathered and didn't pay much attention to their dogs. Other then that it was okay I will not bring my GSD there, only because I'm familiar with the dogs that are there and she plays way differently then them. As mentioned in another post, most dogs will not tolerate the kind of normal play a GSD has and a fight will happen...I can guarantee it. I have a good dog and I don't want her to experience anything that might change that.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is our usual "dog park", that's the SF Bay, with the Golden Gate bridge in the distance - it tends to be crowded on the path next to the channel, but there's also a grassy meadow along the side where the trees are, and lots of room to chase balls:










As you can see in this picture our dogs are all about us (and each other!), they're waiting for us to play ball:










Other than chasing balls, this is the main reason we go - to swim!










Keefer has been going to off leash parks since he was around 4-1/2 months old, Halo since she was 15 weeks old.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I am so jealous.I wish we had great places like that around here to take our dogs!






Cassidy's Mom said:


> This is our usual "dog park", that's the SF Bay, with the Golden Gate bridge in the distance - it tends to be crowded on the path next to the channel, but there's also a grassy meadow along the side where the trees are, and lots of room to chase balls:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

At off leash large areas, we have had dogs rushing, bearing down on us at a rapid speed. My GSD not at all cool with us being charged. Owners with no recall. Yuckiness altogether.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Breed is irrelevant. If your dog has a suitable temperament and level of training for a dog park, then yes. If you or your dog are not suited, then no.

Mine are suitable and trained, so we go daily. Never had an incident. I'll repeat it ad nauseum every time someone insists that your dog will be attacked and killed the second you set foot in a dog park: over a decade, over a dozen dogs... never once an incident in my experience. But that's MY experience.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i started taking my dog to the dog park when he
was 6 months old. before the dog park i use to
meet with a group of people in the woods. sometimes
there was 25 dogs running around. i don't think it's a
breed issue whether Shepherds should go to dog parks.
i think it's how the dog is socialized and the temperment
of each dog.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Jake has been well socialized with other dogs and people since we got him and he's comfortable at leash free parks. He plays for a little while and then tends to loose interest and is ready to move on.


----------



## RaisingRanger (Jun 25, 2012)

We do not go to dog park any more. It was so much fun and is still so tempting. But it is so easy to pick up parasites from dog wastes in the dog park. It is a health risk. He had Giardia from I don't know where. It is miserable for him. So I can't take the risk. 

Personality wise, after he became a teenager, he would chase female dogs in the dog park. Maybe he thought I took him there to find a mate.  He was also once instigated by a very aggressive dog after he tried to chase a female boxer. He tried to figure out what was going on. The act of the three attracted a pack of dogs in the park. I found myself alone in a middle of about 12 dogs breaking up dog fights and tried to drag him out of there while a pack of dogs trailed us all the way to the gate. Very dramatic memory of our last time in the park. 

When he was a puppy puppy (before the era of chasing girls), dog parks were fun. He was friendly yet easy to be bullied. So I stepped in to show my protection over him. He likes playful and friendly smaller sized dogs and knows to avoid bullies. He would circle around the table with his play mate non stop. You can also see his drive and personality you may not see in other places - intensely driven in chasing and fetching balls, never tired of it. 

Nowadays I only take him to the park and stay outside and do distraction training with him. Dog parks are perfect training distraction and huge temptation for both of us.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have seen dogs who played together for a very long time have issues when a bitch recently in season came near the play group. Whoopppeee, that a rounder of a fight for a bit. Temperament, socialization, history playing together....they are still dogs and doggie things can go on.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i Take Triad to this dog park its about 40 mins only reason i take him is so he can swim the park is 7 acres with a lake. all the owners are friendly dogs are too. i been taking him 4 times since last yr i only had one problem this once with this owner and his poodle the poodle was being aggressive toward Triad and wouldnt let him pass the owner was on his cell phone letting it all happen.

Triad enjoys going there. he gets waay excited when he pull in the parking lot.

VIDEO0011.mp4 - YouTube
VIDEO0010.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

sadie went to a dog park 3 times, i made sure there were only a few dogs there, and all the owners kept tabs on their dogs which was good. its been a while since we were there, sadie likes to run around for a bit then she is done. the park i go to all the owners pick up the dog poop, no one leaves it there which is good


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

marbury said:


> Breed is irrelevant. If your dog has a suitable temperament and level of training for a dog park, then yes. If you or your dog are not suited, then no.
> 
> Mine are suitable and trained, so we go daily. Never had an incident. I'll repeat it ad nauseum every time someone insists that your dog will be attacked and killed the second you set foot in a dog park: over a decade, over a dozen dogs... never once an incident in my experience. But that's MY experience.


Personally I never said mine weren't suitable and trained, its the other dogs that are the problem. I still went back, just to a different park, after my 3-4 month old golden was attacked. I've seen my GSD play and I've seen the personalities of the dogs at the park, its no match. And my GSD is wonderful with dogs, cats, and people..it is really more based on the other dog being able to handle what I will call normal GSD play.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Triad,

I love the videos!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

marbury said:


> Breed is irrelevant. If your dog has a suitable temperament and level of training for a dog park, then yes. If you or your dog are not suited, then no.
> 
> Mine are suitable and trained, so we go daily. Never had an incident. I'll repeat it ad nauseum every time someone insists that your dog will be attacked and killed the second you set foot in a dog park: over a decade, over a dozen dogs... never once an incident in my experience. But that's MY experience.


this.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I don't bring Stark so much because he is not a fan of unruly dogs in his face or on his back - wouldn't end well for the other dog.

My dogs don't run up to other dogs or really care to mingle with others to be honest now that they are older (Zef never really did at all really). Stark will sniff around and Zefra just wants to play ball or fetch whatever it is I have.

This is our version of a "off leash dog park".









(The male GSD is my friends pup Hunter)



















As you can see, both our dogs (the sables) don't care about the other dogs there - they just want to interact with us.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Dog parks really depend on your dog. Mine has been there since a young age and he's fine at all of them. I have kind of stopped caring about the other dogs there because I know my boy can handle them (even in the bad sense) and if the other owner wants to allow their dog to do something to my GSD, its their choice. I usually will keep my boy away from certain dogs because of his playing style, but I'm not going to go out of my way to "rescue" a dog that is clearly asking for it or being the aggressor.

If you can find a place to take your dog off leash that doesn't involve other dogs, or just involves dogs that you know (like some of the pictures the others have posted), it would probably be best, but if a dog park is your best option for letting your dog get some time off leash then it shouldn't be an issue as long as their temperaments are fine for that park.


----------



## Shepnut (Jul 7, 2012)

Remember, it is not a dog park but a disease pen.

Additionally, you do not have a lab but a gsd.


I would discourage any dog owner from using one of these contemporary, faddish places but most of all a gsd owner. They are full of ignorant even if well meaning people. They are antithetical to proper care of your dog.

Gsds are naturally aloof and protective. They are usually most happy in the company of their master. The herding behaviors often make them to appear to be "bossy" to the other pet owners who all too readily anthropomorphisize their own dogs and dogs' social conduct. Many times the gsd already has a stigma for being aggressive by these misguided pet owners so as soon as you step into the pet zone there can be human stress on top of all the dog to dog stress.

The whole idea of the "park" is preposterous when you consider a dog's sense of "pack" is not continually fluid and not just reserved to other dogs. Dogs are dogs and not wolves precisely because it is their ability to so perfectly weave their social needs to their interactions with humans so unlike any other creature.

In these zones you are demanding your gsd find its place in the pecking order along with a hodge podge of other dogs and if it is fenced you just put an even greater demand on your gsd for he knows ultimately there is no way for him to desist from conflict. All this and he must do it "nicely" as if he were a little human boy instead of a very different animal built for crude survival.


These outcropping of "parks" are nothing more than the result of too many humans who are ill equipped to own dogs. At their worst they are like doggie ghettos and demand taxpayers pick up the tab for irresponsible owners' lack of resources. At their best they are a modern display of ignorance of dog handling and a miserable sign of overpopulation.


Keep your precious gsd away from these places. Join a sch, agility, etc. club. Make sure you own a suitably sized yard. Take up hiking and enjoy the great outdoors with your sidekick.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

martemchik said:


> Dog parks really depend on your dog. Mine has been there since a young age and he's fine at all of them. I have kind of stopped caring about the other dogs there because I know my boy can handle them (even in the bad sense) and if the other owner wants to allow their dog to do something to my GSD, its their choice. .


You have no idea what you might come across at a dog park and to assume that your dog can handle "them" is putting your dog in serious danger. Let your dog do battle with the right Rott, Doberman, Pit, or another GSD and lets see who is trying to get who off who. I'm not saying you don't care, but this is the exact attitude of most people at the dog parks and that is why it can become an issue.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Shepnut said:


> These outcropping of "parks" are nothing more than the result of too many humans who are ill equipped to own dogs. At their worst they are like doggie ghettos and demand taxpayers pick up the tab for irresponsible owners' lack of resources. At their best they are a modern display of ignorance of dog handling and a miserable sign of overpopulation.


I guess this is a much better attitude to have about dogs, the people that own them, and the dog park.

My whole point of view on the dog park threads is that they are terribly biased, and I'm terribly biased because I feel like they all get a bad wrap because some people have had bad experiences and then they spread them on others. I've seen maybe 5 dog fights at the dog park, and I've been going on a very consistent basis for the past 2 years. And I know I made it sound like I don't care if my dog tangles with anything out there but he's never been in a dog fight, and I make sure that he will never get into one. I completely understand that even if the lab starts the fight, my GSD will get blamed for finishing it. I would never allow that to happen, I just don't feel like telling/showing people how to raise their dogs anymore.

I think the dog park really depends on the area that its in. The dog parks in my city are used by pretty responsible people, I live in a large metropolitan area and not everyone has a yard (as suggested by the previous poster), so the dog park is most people's only chance to let their dog legally off leash. But I guess a better opinion would be to take all dogs away from people that don't own a yard for their dog to run around in.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

martemchik said:


> . I've seen maybe 5 dog fights at the dog park, and I've been going on a very consistent basis for the past 2 years.
> 
> I think the dog park really depends on the area that its in. The dog parks in my city are used by pretty responsible people, I live in a large metropolitan area and not everyone has a yard (as suggested by the previous poster), so the dog park is most people's only chance to let their dog legally off leash. But I guess a better opinion would be to take all dogs away from people that don't own a yard for their dog to run around in.


5 dog fights is 5 too many and someone didn't do their job of watching their dog or the other dogs..I am not biased for or against. I've gone and it was okay, I just don't feel comfortable having to watch everyone elses dog. I have three dogs and no yard. They are all exercised daily, whether its a walk, a hike, or visiting a friend or family with a yard. I don't find it particularly important for my dogs to be off leash to get some exercise, if anything it makes me nervous.


----------



## bjbryant73 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank you so much for all the replies. 

I think I told you this story in the introduction - this is the GSD that I found running around where I board my horses. With a cotton rope as a collar and dragging a chain. 

So, he gets along great with my other dog Roxy and he is obessed with my cats, he watches them intently!! But I can see where his 'play' can make the other dogs unhappy per say. 

And I really didn't like to see his hackles raised and him running away scared and not cofident like he did that night. So if we do back out, I won't stop inless we're the only dogs there. 

But a lot of you did bring up some really good points about it being a disease pen, and I am not sure they do change out the water etc - they have several pans and buckets for water out there. 

The town that I live in is sort of new for dog parks. This one was built by some people that got together and decided that we needed a dog park in town - Dog Park Buddies i think was there name, and the City kinda help them put it in place, but I am not real sure who is going to maintain it. The other one is owned by the Animal Rescue Foundation, and you have to be a member to get in and they have agility equipment set up (full height) to me that just says vet bill being handed to ARF when a dog falls off the teeter totter... 

I haven't owned him for very long at all, so I am still working on some obedience with him. I do keep him on a lounge line that I have out at the barn that I can let him drag around with him when we take our walks when we go out to the barn, and when he gets a reliable recall then he'll be able to be off leash.


----------



## bjbryant73 (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh and yes we do go for long walks around where I live. A mile if not longer, I have started going with a friend of mine that has a GS and we get together and go on the path finders. 

I do want to get him started in agility and or tracking and or rally... I've thought about search and rescue but not sure how to get him started in that. 

So I do exercise him and Roxy, I don't think taking your dog to the dog park should be the only outlet that you have for giving your dog enough ample exercise.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Most times when you enter a dog park (even a public one) you are assuming all liability for anything that happens to your dog. So I wouldn't worry about any agility equipment. Also, at our dog parks people bring their own water, like a milk jug full of water, and just fill the bowls. On a good day there are at least 10 gallons of water sitting around for dogs to be able to have if any of the bowls run out. I've been going for 2 years and my dog hasn't gotten a single disease from the park. If you live in an area known for diseases, or just careless dog owners, I don't recommend going. But I live in a pretty good area, where the owners care, and the ones that go to the dog park would never wish bad on any one else's dog. They're all dog people and just want the best for everyone's dogs. In fact, any one's dog that does show aggressive tendencies, tends to not show up anymore because the owner feels so embarrassed and is kind of cast out of the dog park. No one really wants to be "that guy" at the park and dogs quickly get reputations.

From your story, I wouldn't suggest a dog park for someone in your situation. I just don't want others seeing your thread and thinking that no GSD should ever be at a dog park. We need our breed to be seen anywhere and everywhere as well-balanced and well-tempered, keeping them away from public places (especially dog places) doesn't do anyone any good.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like this thing is heading towards the typical dog park VS no dog park thing.

I am completely in favor of dog parks for the right dog AND the right park.

I love offleash. Love, love, love it. Dogs get the best exercise offleash. Bonding, training are so best worked on and proofed offleash. I have a couple of places left to go do that. I am thankful for it. Unfortunately, my county park -- my favorite and best place to go with trails deep in the woods and a pond, etc -- decided to "beautify" the space by pulling all the fencing out and now it is exposed to busy streets. Ixnay that idea.

I did quit going to the dog park when Bailey hit puberty. (intact). He was spending too much time sniffing pee and marking. It was also creating an issue in that the vast majority of the dogs there were neutered and they did seem to zone in on him. I was quite surprised at the behavior of the neutered males -- seriously aggressive?! He didn't need to be doing anything at all and several dogs just zoned right in on him for no reason I could see. He wasn't interacting with them at all. It was as though they smelled him across the park. Unfortunately, one of them was a GSD and went after him pretty hard more than once. Another couple of incidents with a pit and the owner laughed.

Enough for me.

If my dog is at fault or being a jerk, I'm the first one on the scene. I expect teh same of other owners, but it just isn't to be in so many cases.

I have a crappy dog park. It was brand new when I started going, and sadly, the idiot owners ruined it. Children, food, sitting around, letting dogs run unsupervised, not picking up poo, etc, and so on... they ruined our dog park.

We might go back someday, but I am not in a hurry to do so. 

I understand martemchik's statement to a degree -- letting the dog handle things. I grew so tired of watching the terrorizing min-pins run the big dogs, for example. The itty bitty terrier owners giggling as their 12 pounders were absolute monsters. I admit, I had moments of wishing a mature dog would correct them.


----------



## bjbryant73 (Dec 2, 2006)

martemchik said:


> Most times when you enter a dog park (even a public one) you are assuming all liability for anything that happens to your dog. So I wouldn't worry about any agility equipment. Also, at our dog parks people bring their own water, like a milk jug full of water, and just fill the bowls. On a good day there are at least 10 gallons of water sitting around for dogs to be able to have if any of the bowls run out. I've been going for 2 years and my dog hasn't gotten a single disease from the park. If you live in an area known for diseases, or just careless dog owners, I don't recommend going. But I live in a pretty good area, where the owners care, and the ones that go to the dog park would never wish bad on any one else's dog. They're all dog people and just want the best for everyone's dogs. In fact, any one's dog that does show aggressive tendencies, tends to not show up anymore because the owner feels so embarrassed and is kind of cast out of the dog park. No one really wants to be "that guy" at the park and dogs quickly get reputations.
> 
> *From your story, I wouldn't suggest a dog park for someone in your situation. I just don't want others seeing your thread and thinking that no GSD should ever be at a dog park. We need our breed to be seen anywhere and everywhere as well-balanced and well-tempered, keeping them away from public places (especially dog places) doesn't do anyone any good.*


I totally 100% agree with your post and especially with the bolded part, when I asked how to build confidence in Tex at dog parks on that Yahoo Group they acted like GS do not belong in dog parks of any kind period end of statement - no longer a member there their moderator kicked me out because I got tired of the negative comments that I was getting and said that I didn't know that this topic was going to bring out such venom from this group, she said I was name calling - what ever anyway...


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Shepnut said:


> Remember, it is not a dog park but a disease pen.
> 
> Additionally, you do not have a lab but a gsd.
> 
> ...


I completely disagree, and this hasn't been my experience at all at any of the dog parks I've been to. Not all dog parks are the same, it's ignorant to pretend that they are.

Your dog doesn't have to play with other dogs at a dog park. It's just a place FOR YOU to play with your dog unencumbered by a leash. If your dog wants to play with other dogs that also want to play with it, then you can do that too.

My dog has never got sick from a dog park. I've had FAR more unpleasant experiences from leashed dogs than dogs at the dog park. His only scuffles to date have been instigated by LEASHED DOGS. In fact, the majority of dogs we encounter on a regular leashed walk have been reactive towards my dog, while the dog park dogs have been stable and well mannered. I walked my dog today on a leash around the neighborhood and we encountered 4 dogs, ALL of which were busy barking at my dog and straining on the leash. That doesn't happen at all at the dog parks I go to.

And just because a breed is a herding breed doesn't mean that it needs to herd everything. If your dog is herding other dogs and causing problems, that's a training problem. You might as well say herding breeds make terrible pets because they like to herd people and children. 

A german shepherd is perfectly capable of going to a dog park, but they will probably be more interested in getting to play with their owners off-leash than getting to play with other dogs. But this doesn't diminish the dog park experience at all.

Here's how my experience at the dog park goes every time:

We go along the trail, we come across a dog, the dogs sniff each other, and then we keep going. The unrestricted socialization, even if it's brief, has helped tremendously with my dog's reactivity and has been the best thing in helping me totally eliminate it. And the off leash exercise that he can't get anywhere else since I live in the city is absolutely worth any of the risks, which are incredibly minimal. The biggest thing I'm worried about when I go to dog parks is porcupines and skunks, not other dogs.


----------



## Zia (Jun 5, 2012)

I am very selective about when I let my girl into the dog park. I live only a couple miles from the dog park, so I will usually bike with Lucy to the park to get out extra energy before she goes into it. I will only let her in if there are other big dogs playing together. No small or even medium sized dogs. She tends to play rough with dogs smaller than her. After she turned one, she's been herding, chasing and biting at the neck of all dogs that run, and a lot of other dogs get scared when she does it.
So no, she doesn't always do well in dog parks which is why I don't always take her to them, but given the right dogs and owners then she will have a great time.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> Triad,
> 
> I love the videos!


Thanks, i have another one but i had accidently recorded it upside down lol so i have to see if i can fix it .


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

explain in more detail.



Shepnut said:


> Remember, it is not a dog park but a disease pen.
> 
> Additionally, you do not have a lab but a gsd.
> 
> ...


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought we settled the fact that the ORIGINAL QUESTION here was "is the GSD as a breed suitable for a dog park".

Let's keep to the topic at hand. We'll never agree about "should dogs go to dog parks", because those of us that do because we've never had problems are not about to stop and those that don't because they've had a bad experience are not about to change their minds because of this thread.

So I'll re-state my position: Breed is irrelevant.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

We have five regular german shepherds at our local dog park in the morning. On any given morning, at least three are usually there, and they are all wonderfully behaved. 

Weekends and evenings...all bets are off. Totally different crowd.


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

The late afternoon/early evening regulars at my dog park include my GSD and at least one othe along with a rough coat collie, a lab/pitt mix, and two labs. There are a couple other dogs, including three other GSDs, that come out but not as frequently. We tend to know which regulars are well-scoialize/integrate, which bear watching, and whic are our cue to leave the park.My girl was very cautious when we first started going and I was carefu to avoid situations that could escalate. She has now learned wh she likes to play with and how as well as to back out of a situation if it starts getting rough - I call her back to my side. She has been taught to play easssy with little dogs and to share her toys/found sticks. For us, the dog park has been a great experience!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

martemchik said:


> Dog parks really depend on your dog. Mine has been there since a young age and he's fine at all of them. I have kind of stopped caring about the other dogs there because I know my boy can handle them (even in the bad sense) and if the other owner wants to allow their dog to do something to my GSD, its their choice. I usually will keep my boy away from certain dogs because of his playing style, but I'm not going to go out of my way to "rescue" a dog that is clearly asking for it or being the aggressor.
> 
> If you can find a place to take your dog off leash that doesn't involve other dogs, or just involves dogs that you know (like some of the pictures the others have posted), it would probably be best, but if a dog park is your best option for letting your dog get some time off leash then it shouldn't be an issue as long as their temperaments are fine for that park.



Hey this fits my dog exactly also i dont worry about her ever she really knows how to handle herself, I just worry about other people if they wanna let their other dog come up to her and try to pick a fight she will give it to them but i still try to keep her away. We have been charged enough times by off leash dogs in areas where dogs are NOT ALLOWED To be off leash but anytime this happens she just takes care of them. Iam so sick of this crap happening i just given up trying to warn the owners. But my dog is still not dog aggressive and if the other dog wants to play nice she will have fun and play with them and she will even play with a little puppy so i am willing to let that happen with a decent dog. Just if a dog trys to get aggressive with her she will match that aggression x 10.

But she knows when a dog charges to attack and when they charge being friendly because the other day 2 huge malamutes came running towards us and she jumped on one of their heads to play so they clearly werent aggressive. But again it was in a area were offleash dogs are NOT allowed. You cant even have a leash longer than six feet!

Having dog friends would be cool though if your dog enjoys that but not cramped up in a gaited area with dogs that are small or cant handle a gsd's rough play.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

oh i forgot to add i never taken my dog in the dog park but i sometimes let her on the outside side of the fence walk around it, you guys can try it and see if your dog makes an individual play buddy that owner might want to take their dog out to meet yours.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

pets4life said:


> Hey this fits my dog exactly also i dont worry about her ever she really knows how to handle herself, I just worry about other people if they wanna let their other dog come up to her and try to pick a fight she will give it to them but i still try to keep her away. We have been charged enough times by off leash dogs in areas where dogs are NOT ALLOWED To be off leash but anytime this happens she just takes care of them. Iam so sick of this crap happening i just given up trying to warn the owners. But my dog is still not dog aggressive and if the other dog wants to play nice she will have fun and play with them and she will even play with a little puppy so i am willing to let that happen with a decent dog. Just if a dog trys to get aggressive with her she will match that aggression x 10.


It's interesting because the places I've gone with my dog that aren't "off leash" but people still let their dogs roam free, I've never had an issue. The people that take their dogs to places like that seem to care so much more about their dog and other animals that I've never had an aggressive dog charge mine. Sadly as much as I understand that people with aggressive dogs do also need to walk them and sometimes will take them to trails like that and it puts my dog in danger when he's off-leash, I think they're more in the wrong than I am. It's one of those situations where all though the law says the dogs must be leashed, its clear that the public has made it an off-leash area that is generally safe for dogs. Now that I've said that, I've also never met an aggressive dog on any of the trails I've been on, just seems to me that the owners of those dogs are in general too embarrassed to bring their dogs to such an area. If anything happens, the first question is "why did you bring that dog out here?" not "why is the other dog off-leash?"


----------



## PatternDayTrader (Dec 1, 2011)

I take my dog Kipper to the dog park all the time. Hes been in a few conflicts here and there. None of which resluted in anything more than a small amount of blood.
In aggregate, I am convinced that people who panic when dogs are squabbling is a much bigger problem. 
So i would say, YES, GSDs belong in the dog park, and if your worried about your particular GSD then maybe invest a bit of time into learning how to break up a dogfight. I would also read and reread the waivers that you sign when you enter, untill you understand the risk your taking, and the risks everyone else is taking.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

My vet and a personal trainer we have/had for Maggie, highly discouraged us from using a dog park. Mainly because of the "pack mentality" which could cause harm to your dog.

We are not all lucky to have a dog park like Cassidy's Mom............


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dakota isn't so much the playful type, but I do bring her to the local dog park to get a little exercise. I also bring Kaiser, and he is definitely the more playful of the two. My "dog park" however is just a fenced in spot of sand with grassy patches. Its pitiful, really. I haven't had any real negative experiences here, but then again, not many people use it. Its nothing like the dog parks I've seen in other parts of the state, which are nothing like some of the (awesome) examples of opportunities you all have shared. Its the best I've got though, so usually I just take my two and play fetch with them (since nobody else is around). On occasion we will see another dog or two, but they are people we have met in the past and know our dogs are fine together.

Now, I DO live at the beach on the east coast...however, dogs aren't given much freedom out here. Especially during the tourist season. The sound side is the best for playing, but I can't think of one area that isn't used by people and isn't regulated by the state or feds (ie, no offlead dogs). The beach nearest me allows offlead dogs under the control of the owner, but its so busy anyway, who wants to even try? IF I go, its early in the morning or late afternoon and we usually have to walk a long ways to find a small "open" area to play in. There IS another spot, about an hour north of me, with wide beaches and no leash laws. Its a 4wd only area, but the problem there is that you have to watch out for cars. 

I guess something is better than nothing.

To answer your initial question though, I don't think it matters what breed we are talking about, as far as who should or shouldn't go to a dog park. What matters, among other things, is the temperament of that dog and how they socialize with other dogs, especially unknown other dogs that may show up in large numbers and form "mini packs", if the dog park is big enough for that.


----------



## Del's Mom (Feb 26, 2011)

*Dog Park*

I bring both of my GSD and my Boston Terrier. But I have taken them since they were small just for the socialization. If there is a dog that seems aggressive, most of the other owners ban together and ask them to leave. I really do think it is a personal preference.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

today i took lexie to the park in the evening (no other dogs are usually there). i bring a frisbee and toss it around, well today there was a retriever there and then a little dog came in (lexie has played with the little guy before) . so they were tossing a ball and then before you blinked your eyes, the retreiver bit the little one in the face (blood everywhere). ive read on this forum many times sad stories about dog parks, now ive witnessed it first hand, nothing like seeing a chunk of a dogs face hanging. now i need to find a place lexie can have off leash fun, tennis courts are now being occupied by tennis players (the nerve of some people).


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

lorihd, what a terrible story, makes me feel lucky to be up in north jersey. i get to use the wantage dog park, has a good size separate area for small dogs.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Saber goes to dog parks everywhere we travel, plus at home! She even posts pictures and dog park reviews on her blog  We are careful to go to larger parks though; I find that the smaller and more crowded a dog park is, the more likely trouble will break out. We have had great times so far and she makes lots of new friends!


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

We go once a week to kill time while my son is taking his guitar lesson. Usually we only meet a few other dogs there. It isn't a very large park, but it works for how little it is used. It's a nice place for a game of fetch.

My usual rule is to wait outside the fence and observe the other dogs before entering. If I see any behaviors that make me nervous, we don't go in.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

i take my pup to the dog park everyday. that's his only way of socialization because ire fuse to takae him to puppy classes and pay $100 and meet 1x a week.
other than the dog park, his only other way of socialization is the schutzhund class every weekend.

however, i dont let him go inside the fence. he itneracts with other dogs outside the fence. i'm scared to go inside the fence that i might shoot someone.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

rshkr said:


> however, i dont let him go inside the fence. he itneracts with other dogs outside the fence. i'm scared to go inside the fence that i might shoot someone.


Oh goodness... for the safety of everybody that sounds like a good plan to stick to!


----------



## Isha.Bop (Apr 10, 2012)

there is finally a dog park in our area (used to be 0) this is our first time experience

sam walked around the ENTIRE perimeter

there was a random guy who was running (trying to get his dog to run with him) and as soon as sam saw, she started running with him -_- weirdo

someone poured water for their little dog in this tiny bowl and sam ran up and drank all of the little dogs water

sam started pooping when she saw another dog pooping

our other dog nikkie was scared and tried to stay close to sam the whole time

there was a guy trying to teach his dog fetch and sam totally interrupted that

i think we will be going back this weekend


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i did not like the idea of dog parks before but my dog my friends are always going i went a few times and my dog really liked it 

here is the thing she is always the 1 who gets the ball if it is thrown she will get it, can owners really expect their slow dogs to be the one to get the ball when you throw their personal ball in the dog park? I don't bring my dogs toys but other people will bring balls and throw them its usually mine who will be the one who always catches it shes faster than every dog there.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I do hate having to worry about my dog stealing other dogs toys LOL.. people get so irritated, it's like, really? If you want to play fetch, do it in your back yard, or expect other dogs to take the toy. Having to out my dog and call her to me constantly because someone is in a hiffy about her taking their toy is irritating.

I don't do dog parks much anymore, but we do have dog park dates with friends occasionally. My GSD has such high toy drive that she isn't really interested in playing with other dogs, which I'm okay with. My lab just walks around and pees on things *shrugs*.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

mine will take the ball if its thrown and then bring it back to me lol 

She likes the competition of other dogs but she seems to always get it and sometimes well a lot of times other owners get a bit upset cause their dogs cant usually get the ball ever. Sometimes i will make mine stay back and let the others have a go. I just wish They could keep up with her on their own rather than asking mine to be less athletic for them. lol My friends dogs are all lazy and cant really run much.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Shaina said:


> I do hate having to worry about my dog stealing other dogs toys LOL.. people get so irritated, it's like, really? If you want to play fetch, do it in your back yard, or expect other dogs to take the toy. Having to out my dog and call her to me constantly because someone is in a hiffy about her taking their toy is irritating.


Well, I can't say that Teddy has never attempted to take another's ball, but the couple of times it has occurred, I have always intervened. 

My personal belief is that if I take the time to walk far away from all other dogs, I expect other dog owners to respect the fact that I choose to play with my dog and do not want to play with their dog. They need to play with their own dog if their dog wants to play ball. Problem solved. 

The only problem I've ever had was with a pit bull's owner who continued to text on her phone while her dog attacked me and my son. He was jumping at us for the ball, and I finally had to throw the ball and chuck it stick to the pit bull because I fell like I was in personal danger.

There are other dog owners at the park who obviously feel like I do. One owner, in particular, comes with his gorgeous doberman, walks far away from everyone else, and plays fetch and frisbee with his dog, and then leaves. I wouldn't dream of allowing Teddy to interfere in their play.


----------



## bjbryant73 (Dec 2, 2006)

I haven't taken Tex back to the dog park, I do like the idea of doing some obedience work outside the gate as a distraction. 

I do not like the idea of having toys at a dog park, it liable to cause a big dog fight. 

So I think we'll just do good on our long walks, and if we are the only ones there then we might stop... but other then that I think we'll stay away.


----------



## Isha.Bop (Apr 10, 2012)

Jo_in_TX said:


> Well, I can't say that Teddy has never attempted to take another's ball, but the couple of times it has occurred, I have always intervened.
> 
> My personal belief is that if I take the time to walk far away from all other dogs, I expect other dog owners to respect the fact that I choose to play with my dog and do not want to play with their dog. They need to play with their own dog if their dog wants to play ball. Problem solved.
> 
> ...



man but the whole reason i bring my dogs to dog parks is for them to, well, play with other dogs lol  but we also always letting our dogs go off leash since no one is ever out and about in our neighborhood and they listen to us if someone does pop up. so i cant say the off leash thing in a dog park is much of a thing for me.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

We have strict leash laws here, so playing fetch at the dog park is the best exercise I can give her off leash.

And by the way, Teddy also plays with the other dogs every time we go to the park and gets exercise that way (she has her favorite friends  ), but she loves to play fetch, so I want to spend my time exercising her - not someone else's dog who might get in a fight with my dog over a ball. 

Balls, sticks, and frisbees just aren't safe when more than one dog is around. 

I am very cautious.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it's completely rude to allow your dog to play with someone else's ball if they weren't invited to play. If a parent was playing catch with their kid at the park and your kid ran in between them and stole the ball, wouldn't you find that rude and then teach your kid that's the wrong thing to do? 

I get irritated because if another dog steals my dog's ball, they ALWAYS lose it. Those stupid balls are like $10 each but they are the only thing durable enough that I can use for fetch and as a water toy. If I see another dog, I'll wait until they pass before I throw the ball so I can guarantee that my dog will get to it first.

I go there to play fetch while I'm walking because unless you live on an acreage, no one has a yard big enough to actually play fetch in it, and just walking isn't good enough exercise. I go there to play with my dog off leash, not so he can play with other dogs. It would be pretty futile if I went to dog parks just so my dog could play with other dogs, because most of the time we only see about 4 dogs the entire time and they are walking in the opposite direction on the trail.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Completely depends on the dog and park in all cases. 

My GSD is a people/dog greeter at the park where I work and dogs interested in visiting or joining must pass a dog-dog temperament test with him first. The other greeter is a Golden. So my dog is at the park with me 10-20 hours a week WORKING, and we're playing, dock diving, and training in agility another 5 or so hours here, and he's never been involved in a scuffle of any sort, nor do I ever imagine he will be. He has been attacked a few times in his life outside of the park and all he does is run away screaming, the way I like it.


----------



## Isha.Bop (Apr 10, 2012)

Syaoransbear said:


> I think it's completely rude to allow your dog to play with someone else's ball if they weren't invited to play. If a parent was playing catch with their kid at the park and your kid ran in between them and stole the ball, wouldn't you find that rude and then teach your kid that's the wrong thing to do?
> 
> I get irritated because if another dog steals my dog's ball, they ALWAYS lose it. Those stupid balls are like $10 each but they are the only thing durable enough that I can use for fetch and as a water toy. If I see another dog, I'll wait until they pass before I throw the ball so I can guarantee that my dog will get to it first.
> 
> I go there to play fetch while I'm walking because unless you live on an acreage, no one has a yard big enough to actually play fetch in it, and just walking isn't good enough exercise. I go there to play with my dog off leash, not so he can play with other dogs. It would be pretty futile if I went to dog parks just so my dog could play with other dogs, because most of the time we only see about 4 dogs the entire time and they are walking in the opposite direction on the trail.


Yea that is true about the toy issue. I'd hate losing those expensive industrial balls lol. I guess our dog park is always FULL of dogs because it's the only one in our area so it's a great place for my dog to play with other dogs (which she looooooooooves more than anything)


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It's not just the dogs that form packs. Thee is a lot of human drama too. You almost feel like an intruder when you come in for the first time. I waited until I saw just OK dogs to intro my pup to. But then a few macho pit males along with their matching owners showed up and I was trapped along with my pup. Didn't know how fast I was able to leave and that was the last time ever.
My dog has a couple of safe doggy friends and that's enough.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> I think it's completely rude to allow your dog to play with someone else's ball if they weren't invited to play. If a parent was playing catch with their kid at the park and your kid ran in between them and stole the ball, wouldn't you find that rude and then teach your kid that's the wrong thing to do?
> 
> I get irritated because if another dog steals my dog's ball, they ALWAYS lose it. Those stupid balls are like $10 each but they are the only thing durable enough that I can use for fetch and as a water toy. If I see another dog, I'll wait until they pass before I throw the ball so I can guarantee that my dog will get to it first.
> 
> I go there to play fetch while I'm walking because unless you live on an acreage, no one has a yard big enough to actually play fetch in it, and just walking isn't good enough exercise. I go there to play with my dog off leash, not so he can play with other dogs. It would be pretty futile if I went to dog parks just so my dog could play with other dogs, because most of the time we only see about 4 dogs the entire time and they are walking in the opposite direction on the trail.



Why would you take your dogs expensive toys to a dog park if you KNOW other dogs are going to take it from your dog? ITs going to happen no matter what. 

Am i suppose to keep my dog in a down stay while your dog plays with its toy because my dog will steal your dogs toy away from it? If my dog is in a down stay then the other dogs that are slower will just start crowding around it till they get it.

I have seen this 100 times a dog comes in with its toy a big ball or whatever to play with it the dog losses its asap I go give it back to the owner and control my dog then other dogs will take that toy away from the dog. The dog starts to sulk and doesnt want to play with its toy anymore because more forward dogs just take it away. The owner leaves after five or 10 mins in the park

i am the only person who is nice enough to give the owners the dogs toy back the other owners will laugh and brag about how their baby stole the other dogs toy

these situations dont end well tho, the owner with the toy always leaves asap,


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

No, no one expects you to keep your dog in a down stay, _*but if the park is big enough and I put enough space between me and my dog and you and your dog*_, I expect your dog to have good enough recall that if he should wander our way you will call him back if he becomes a nuisance or you will come and get him.

Don't get me wrong. I'll let the other dog catch the ball a couple of times if he's friendly. I have gotten to know some of the other dogs very well (weekday mornings is mostly "regulars"), and I'm quite fond of them. However, I'm there to exercise my dog, not anyone else's. 

I bring a chuck it stick and a pink ball, while everyone else seems to bring orange or yellow, or a combination of two or three colors. We walk away from everyone else, play fetch, and then I put the ball and chuck it stick away (in the car or up in a tree  ) so as not to cause a problem with the other dogs while Teddy plays with them. I just won't risk my dog's well being by throwing a ball to a pack of dogs. No balls. No frisbees. No other toys. Heck, I even pick up the sticks so they can't fight over those!

We have a really good crowd on weekday mornings, and most folks seem to have good park manners.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

my park isnt really like that its a bunch of dogs who know each other now hanging out playing having fun so if someone new comes with a ball the dogs will all try to get it and my dog most of the time who is fastest and most determined will always be the one who gets it. They do all sometimes get snappy but my dog is still the one who always has the ball. The new dog who comes with the ball almost never gets to play with it. Ill distract my dog and do something else with her but her followers will still get it from the other dog. Its more of a free for all in my park. No one really keeps to themselves much.


The anti social or scared dogs will usually just hide under tables.


Someone could go hide in a corner and play but then whats the point lol

I dont bring any of my dogs own personal toys to the park i think that is asking for trouble she would start to guard them shes attached to them she will take them into her crate and sleep with them. None of that stuff goes around public or other dogs. Shes never allowed to take any balls she finds home ever either.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

_"Someone could go hide in a corner and play but then whats the point lol."_

Not to belabor "the point," but the dog park is the ONLY place where my dog can run OFF LEASH. In fact, if you ask the regulars at my park why they're at the park, they will say exercise - not socialization. Twenty minutes of fetch is better exercise than twenty minutes of playing with other dogs, since that play includes quite a bit of down time.

Sure, there are folks who show up and read a book while their dogs play or just lounge next to them, but most of the regulars (including myself) will engage (exercise) their own dogs for part of the time, and then let their dogs play for the rest of the time. 

Frankly, I think the whole point of dog parks is exercise, not socialization, although we certainly enjoy the social aspects.  Communities with strict leash laws should provide a place for dogs to exercise off leash, imo, and I'm glad my community does.

And by the way, the ball and chuck it stay in the car, so Teddy never has access at home, and doesn't think of them as her personal toys.


----------



## NatBat (Aug 12, 2012)

We have a great informal dog park near us - young dogs and old dogs, Great Danes to Pugs, Labs to Greyhounds all meet at 5pm everyday. All the dogs are well socialized but I think the most important thing is that the _owners_ are very dedicated and knowledgeable about dogs. I walk Chase there most days and I have really enjoyed getting to know the other owners and get advice. Chase has a wonderful time and runs around the field with the others - if he gets too cocky the older dogs put him back in his place which I think is also good for him.
That said, one park I tried had dog and "non-dog" people and when Chase play-barked at one young guy he hit him in the nose and started yelling (Chase obviously did not take this well and it was an ugly scene). I learned that day that people no longer saw my dog as a cute puppy but as a dangerous "police dog" and I must really be careful about avoiding situations where he will be misunderstood. Thank goodness for my new dog park!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

how did chase respond to being hit in the nose?


----------



## tav (Jul 12, 2011)

this has nothing to do with throwing a ball but i brought my gs (jasmine ) how at the time was about 5 mos. now 1 1/2 , the morning was going at the doggie park and playing with other dogs ,mind you it was basicly her first time them two huskys came in and that was fine. so it was time to leave and i called jasmine over to leash her all of a sudden one of the huskys just attacked her had her on the ground by the neck well just separated them and she went hinding.....well at the timei saw alittleblood wasn't to worried but that cost us $250.00 at the vet.......SO NO MORE DOGGIE PARK FOR US. that was my expierence.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i think the parks are much safer for adult dogs who are medium size and up 

i also know of a some fatal attacks on many dogs 


a few of the culprits are german shepherds 


all the victims are either small dogs or pups Always i havent heard of an adult dog yet but i think it does happen sometimes but much more rare than a small dog or pup 

adult female large breeds seem less likely to be attacked for real then adult males

males are always trying to prove themsleves to each other nutered or unnutered while females seem to be left alone usually if the females have that snappy bitchy edge to them lol

the pups that do well seem to be regs that start to bond with the adult dogs and go there on a reg basis, my dog has pulled a few dogs off this husky pup she really likes. They were on top of her humping her and pinning her down. So sometimes if the dog is young it really helps having dogs its friends with or bonded to in the park.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't avoid the dog park, I avoid the dogs!
As a pup, Kira was very timid. Looking back, I'd say it was a blessing. I'd rather have her retreat to my corner, than taken down by an aggressive dog. 
The parks near me are hit or miss. I will NOT put my dog in there with more than two other dogs. I don't trust the environment 
I bring her off hours, and 99% of the time, we meet a known friend of hers of equal temperament. 
Kira is approaching 14 months, and I'm starting to see a roughness in her that might make me do away with some play dates too. GSDs do tend to play rough, and in consideration of other dog owners, I may not put their dogs in harm's way. Too bad others don't see it this way. I've witnessed people gloat at their dog's aggression. 
People identify through their dogs. 
Too bad



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

